# Crossbow or Short Draw



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

I bow hunted years ago, but sold everything to get into waterfowl hunting. I am looking to get back into bow hunting now that I have more access to land with deer. I went to get my draw measures and shoot some bows and found out that my draw length is 32.5". I shot a 32" and it was still just a little short. 

The guy who helped me out said I could probably figure out a way to shoot it but I will have to find odd anchor points to be accurate. He also said a crossbow would be a better alternative. I like the sport aspect of a compound bow but I'm not sure I want to spend $1000+ when I am just getting back into bow hunting. 

Any thoughts or recommendations? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Very long draw bow and a string loop To get you to right length.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Dang... 32.5".. are you 6' 8"? Gotta be one tall feller. 

You can always go the crossbow route, but I'm with you on the sporting aspect of a compound. 

Only bow I know of off hand that has a draw length that long is the PSE Freak SP. Might want to look into that. Try to shoot one and see how you like it, then find a used one on ArcheryTalk. I know I saw one on there a while back selling between 8-900 bucks. 

Not sure of any entry priced bows that will get you there. Maybe talk to your local shop and see if they will help you shoot a few of their demo bows in the range with varying D loop lengths and see if you can get one setup right.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

sgrem said:


> Very long draw bow and a string loop To get you to right length.


And release


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

Hah! Yea I am 6'7 and trust me Bow Hunting isn't the only thing my height gives me trouble with. 

I saw The Freak but I really don't think I want to spend that kind of money quite yet. I am going to head to a couple local shops this week and see what they think. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

